# Shooting glass tanks.



## smurf4t (May 12, 2012)

Hi. I am new to this Forum and wanted to know about taking photos of fish tanks mounted on wooden cupboards. The tanks will be empty and once ready we will Ohio shop the fish in. My questions is about lighting and equipment. What do u all suggest. I have a canon 50d g. Thanks


----------



## Kazooie (May 13, 2012)

Sunds intresting, is this for a catalog or somthing?

Lighting-wise, it's best to avoide flash all-together because it will cause glare on the glass. Any idea if the glass is starphire or normal?


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2012)

what is this the 3rd time posting the same exact question in different threads.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2012)

This thread #3 on the same subject, and is also now closed.

Please read TPF's FAQs - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ - 





> * Spamming is not tolerated.   Do not cross-post messages in multiple forums in an effort to gain attention......


----------

